# CT - CT - front mount snowblower for tractor (off Deere 4520)



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bought a used tractor and it came with a 72" snow blower. Have no interest in using it. Likely can fit most compact utility tractors (CUT). Still on the trailer so would consider delivering if reasonably close. Model # 721FM

Asking $4k OBRO. 

Looks like I cant attach pictures unless they are loaded somewhere online so just PM me if interested.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JFon101231 said:


> Bought a used tractor and it came with a 72" snow blower. Have no interest in using it. Likely can fit most compact utility tractors (CUT). Still on the trailer so would consider delivering if reasonably close. Model # 721FM
> 
> Asking $4k OBRO.
> 
> Looks like I cant attach pictures unless they are loaded somewhere online so just PM me if interested.


Should be able to copy and paste pics from a cell phone / mobile device or desktop. 
There's a Help/Support thread you can ask how to do this or PM @Michael J. Donovan he'll get you squared away.


----------



## Crowbar (Nov 10, 2021)

JFon101231 said:


> Bought a used tractor and it came with a 72" snow blower. Have no interest in using it. Likely can fit most compact utility tractors (CUT). Still on the trailer so would consider delivering if reasonably close. Model # 721FM
> 
> Asking $4k OBRO.
> 
> Looks like I cant attach pictures unless they are loaded somewhere online so just PM me if interested.


 You still have your snow glower for sale


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

No


----------

